# Toshiba deploys new HD-DVD marketing initiatives... No white towel yet!



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

*WAYNE, NJ - JANUARY 14TH, 2008*

*TOSHIBA DEPLOYS NEW HD DVD MARKETING INITIATIVES BASED ON STRONG FOURTH QUARTER UNIT SALES *

_Mass Market Acceptance Confirms that HD DVD is the Consumer's Choice for Next Generation High Def Entertainment

_Toshiba America Consumer Products, L.L.C. (“Toshiba”) today announced that it is stepping up its successful marketing campaign for HD DVD as it experienced record-breaking unit sales in the fourth quarter of 2007. Major initiatives, including joint advertising campaigns with studios and extended pricing strategies will begin in mid-January and are designed to spotlight the superior benefits of HD DVD as well as the benefits HD DVD brings to a consumer’s current DVD library by upconverting standard DVDs via the HDMI™ output to near high def picture quality. 



As Toshiba achieved the #1 sales volume in the next generation DVD category with an approximately 50% market share in 2007, HD DVD is proven to be the format of choice for consumers. Coupled with an 80% plus market share of all next generation DVD equipped notebooks for the 4th quarter 2007, the HD DVD format has already paved the way to high definition digital AV solution by eliminating the boundaries between the consumer’s living room and on the go.

HD DVD not only creates the ultimate high definition entertainment experience, leveraging all of the promise of the format such as superior audio/video performance, Web-enabled network capabilities and advanced interactive features – it also has a high-level of compatibility with DVD. With DVD upconversion via the HDMI™ output, HD DVD players instantly make a movie lovers existing DVD library look better than ever. 



“HD DVD is the best way to watch movies in high definition,” said Jodi Sally, Vice President of DAV Marketing for Toshiba. “Our HD DVD players not only play back approximately 800 HD DVD titles available worldwide and deliver an entirely new level of entertainment, but also enhance the picture quality to near high definition on legacy DVD titlesby all studios. In short, we added hi def to DVD which already is the de facto standard format created and approved by the DVD Forum that consists of more than two hundred companies.


*New Marketing Strategy for Mass Market Adoption*
Taking the holiday season sales based on promotional prices into full consideration, these new manufacturer’s suggested retail prices (MSRP) are designed to meet the potential demand for HD DVD players in the US market. Effective on January 13, 2008 the MSRP of the entry-model HD-A3 will be $149.99, the HD-A30, with 1080p output, $199.99, and the high-end HD-A35, $299.99.


“While price is one of the consideration elements for the early adopter, it is a deal-breaker for the mainstream consumer,” said Yoshi Uchiyama, Group Vice President Digital A/V Group. “Consumer sales this holiday season have proven that the consumer awareness of the HD DVD format has been elevated and pricing is the most critical determinant in consumer’s purchase decision of the next generation HD DVD technology. The value HD DVD provides to the consumer simply cannot be ignored.”


*Extended Advertising Campaign*
Toshiba plans to execute an extended advertising campaign that will further enhance consumer awareness of the benefits of HD DVD and drive sales to retail among potential consumers. Advertising strategies will include television, print and online media channels. Toshiba will also work with its dealers and studio partners on joint marketing and promotional initiatives to promote HD DVD. Current promotions include “The Perfect HD Offer” – a mail-in offer allowing consumers to select five HD DVD titles for free from a selection of 15 with the purchase of any Toshiba HD DVD player.


*Consistent Viewing Experience and More*
With advanced interactivity and Web-enabled network capabilities built into every HD DVD player through a dedicated Ethernet port as mandated by the specifications approved by the DVD Forum, Toshiba delivers on the promise of a consistent entertainment experience through firmware updates as studios launch new applications. HD DVD allows studios to flex their creative muscle in ways never before seen. The latest of these new experiences is online streaming. Now, when consumers connect their HD DVD player to the Internet, they can stream new content or trailers, as available, directly from a movie studios server.


Universal Home Video, Paramount Pictures and DreamWorks Animation SKG have reported that an average of 30 percent of HD DVD owners have accessed Web-enabled network features and continue to do so regularly.


*Ongoing Customer Commitment*
In order to ensure that its customers will receive complete satisfaction from their new players, Toshiba introduced the "HD DVD Concierge" earlier this month. Consumers can now call 1-888-MY HDDVD (1-888-694-3383) for answers to general questions about HD DVD, for operational assistance or for assistance with various promotions.


*About Toshiba HD DVD Players*
With the HD DVD format, select HD DVD players allow consumers to experience true high def 1080p for extraordinary resolutionthat matches the latest state of the art 1080p HDTVs. These same players display images at 24 frames per second, the same frame rate used by directors when using film to create motion pictures, for a smoother, more film-like, viewing experience.



Source: Toshiba News


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I would have thought if they simply put all their players on sale they would be doing nothing more than dumping them, but with all that advertising planned, it sounds like they ain't going down without a major fight.

I'm torn here... I was almost hoping for them to actually throw the towel in, but there's a part of me that says go for it. Either way, they are going to do what they want to do.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I don't think Toshiba is going to lay down on this at all. I expect that the studios will do their best to play the two sides against each other to get as much out of them as they can. In the end, both formats will be losers, I expect.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay, go Toshiba! Go Microsoft! Go HD-DVD! :jump: :yay::clap:


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

What I am interested in is seeing what happens with the retailers, like BB and CC. Are they going to keep re-stocking the inventory? It is unknown as to whether its inventory blowout or some delay strategy to keep things open while nogotiations are continued. It has been speculated that BB, CC, and Walmart want a single format and might work together to make that happen. 

My other thought is if/when Toshiba does decide its over, are they going to keep selling players, or immediately cut off distribution? How is the software going to be supported once the hardware is no longer sold? How mad are the people who bought one of the $150 players going to be when the format is yanked a few months later, especially after hearing the advertising blitz that's going to make them believe that HD DVD is Thee Format?


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

This is kind of what I expected to hear from them.

Before I say anything else, I do prefer HD DVD over Bluray because up until now more of the titles I personally like to watch were on HD DVD. I am format neutral as I have mentioned several times, so what I am about to say is going to sound negative towards HD DVD, but I am not just blindly bashing Toshiba and HD DVD...

Warner has one of the biggest movie libraries. Their announcement to go Bluray exclusive was a major blow to HD DVD. With only two major studios still in camp with HD DVD (and I do think it is safe and fair to say their loyalty and allegence to HD DVD is strained at this point) that doesn't leave an impressive content list for consumers... whatever is out there now, and only new releases from Universal and Paramount. Paramount has already post poned the release of some highly anticipated HD DVD exclusive titles, so it looks like new releases even from the remaining studios may start to slim down.

Without content, Toshiba can advertise and cut prices all they want, it won't matter to the consumers. I said this before that Warner was a bit premature in their statement that they made the move solely based on player sales and movie sales... 4th quarter 2007 information would barely have been in, if it was even fully compiled by the time Warner made their announcement. Their timing and announcement was done to hurt HD DVD plain and simple. It took Toshiba totally by surprise to the point they had to cancel their press conference because they were unprepared for what happened.

So although I think it's a noble effort on Toshiba's part, what really lacked in that article was any mention of *any* possibility of HD DVD getting a studio to cross the lines and even release in both formats let alone declare they would become HD DVD exclusive. Without that commitment or even the hint of some new studio backing, I honestly can't see how Toshiba can pull this off. Yes 4th quarter 2007 was a record high for HD DVD sales, and yes Bluray was fast becoming concerned. Sony had to do something, and the Warner deal was really all they could do, and that was pretty big.

This won't be the first time that a superior format lost, Beta was a superior format than VHS. I think though that the buy offs and smear campaigns were a little more public this time around which has turned some people off to both formats. I've heard some people say Toshiba deserved it because they bought Paramount off, but the reality is Toshiba did nothing and is guilty of nothing that Sony hadn't already done themselves. In fact both sides made deals with the studios that originally sided with each format, don't anyone fool yourself into thinking otherwise. Money talks, and Warner walked, it's as simple as that.

So to repeat myself, without a substantial library of future releases, Toshiba could start giving players away and it isn't going to matter as long as the general public percieves that it is over. Fact is HD DVD was selling like hot cakes, perception is Bluray won. Anything other than a major announcement that HD DVD has gotten additional studio support is only going to be veiwed perception wise as they are trying to dump their inventory.

Toshiba needs something more substantial than this and what they just said... that's my opinion on this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the releases for February again BluRay has way more than HD DVD if this is any indication of what is to come:
*BLU-RAY*
February 04, 2008

* Deadliest Catch: Season 3 (Discovery Channel)

February 05, 2008

* Across the Universe (Sony)
* The Brave One (Warner)
* Celine Dion: A New Day... Live in Las Vegas (Sony BMG)
* Crimson Tide (Buena Vista)
* The Jane Austen Book Club (Sony)
* Master & Commander: The Far Side of the World (Fox)
* Me, Myself & Irene (Fox)
* Wall Street (Fox)

February 12, 2008

* The Amateurs (First Look)
* Becoming Jane (Buena Vista)
* Gone Baby Gone (Buena Vista)
* No Reservations (Warner)
* We Own the Night (Sony)

February 19, 2008

* Deep Purple: Live at Montreux 2006 (Eagle Rock)
* In the Valley of Elah (Warner)
* Michael Clayton (Warner)
* Run Lola Run (Sony)
* Santana: Hymns for Peace - Live at Montreux 2004 (Eagle Rock) 
* Yes: Live at Montreux 2003 (Eagle Rock)

February 26, 2008

* 30 Days of Night (Sony)
* The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (Warner)
* Beyonce: The Beyonce Experience - Live (Sony BMG)
* Justice League: The New Frontier (Warner)
* To Kill a King (Starz)

*HD DVD*
February 04, 2008

* Deadliest Catch: Season 3 (Discovery Channel)

February 05, 2008

* The Brave One (Warner)
* Elizabeth: The Golden Age (Universal)
* The Lawless (Phoenix Group)
* Naked Beneath the Water (Phoenix Group)

February 12, 2008

* The Amateurs (First Look)
* Girls Gone Wild: Baby Bash - Live And Uncensored (Mantra)
* No Reservations (Warner)

February 19, 2008

* Galaxina (BCI)
* In the Valley of Elah (Warner)
* The Invasion (Warner)
* Michael Clayton (Warner)
* The Road to Bali/The Road to Rio (BCI)

February 26, 2008

* Beowulf (2007) (Paramount)
* Dragon Tiger Gate (Tai Seng)
* Justice League: The New Frontier (Warner)
* Rain in the Mountains (Vanguard Cinema)


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I too have been on the side of HD DVD. Mainly because I don't like that Sony came in late with a competitor, I think it stinks!

I'm generally one of those old school believers in separate corporate entities with no conflicts of interest conducting our services. I don't like a company that's a studio also making the playback hardware and creating the format. The whole thing stinks to high heaven!

What about innovation? You won't get innovative ways to push the DRM envelope from a consumer electronics company that also happens to be a studio.

Sony used to be innovative. Sony Vs Universal City Studios is one thing you won't see happen again!

Sony pushed the tolerance of studios by giving people timeshifting. There is no chance you'll see CE companies these days pushing the content providers buttons to give the customer what they want.

Like I said - it stinks. But if we have to live with Blu-ray so be it. I'm not completely married to HD DVD or anything. I'd like to see an end to the format war so we can get more movies in HD and high resolution audio.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> Looking at the releases for February again BluRay has way more than HD DVD if this is any indication of what is to come:


It's actually HD-DVD = 17 and BD = 25 if you look at the entire month.

In March they are both slated for 18 releases each as of now.


If Toshiba spends serious dollars on advertising the HD-DVD format to the general public (who I don't believe is all that aware of any format war) and builds it up to be "the format" of choice, on top of slashing their player prices... this is most likely going to motivate the general public to pursue HD-DVD. If BB, CC and WM get a rush of HD-DVD buyers in their stores buying HD-DVD players and movies... which they will prefer, especially being less than Blu-ray... on top of all those they sold at x-mas time... I just don't see them dropping HD-DVD for Blu-ray. If they did, the general public is then going to be mad at BB, CC and WM, not Toshiba, because the general public bought their players there and will want to continue to buy HD-DVDs there. This could indeed sway Blu-ray studios to reconsider. The general public will be buying SD-DVD and HD-DVD and leaving BD on the shelf. Of course this will all henge on just how strong of an advertising campaign Toshiba has.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Their "strategy" makes sense - sell the players at even lower prices to increase the number of players in consumers hands. If they can sell enough, after maybe 6 months or so, some of these studios may need to re-evaluate their stance. If more people own HD DVD players than Blue Ray, it would only make sense to go after the larger target crowd. Only potential setback I see is that the prices of the discs need to come down too, not just the players. You may get the average Joe with a $150 player, but he still isn't going to buy $30 movies.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Movie prices for both formats are starting to come down, but ultimately need to be the same as DVD.

I am not being argumentative as far as Toshiba, but I do disagree. Sony is very aggressive and will have a counter-advertising campaign in place, and if anyone thinks the practice of paying stores for premium end-cap displays and premium floor space is bad now, just wait, I'm sure it will be bumped up even further.

Back in September/October my local Circuit City had a big wide open display of all Bluray discs, and the HD DVD discs were cramped in a corner and even had display carts and carts full of SDVDs blocking access to them. Sure I figured they were probably doing inventory or rearranging selves, but a few days later it was the same. I'm not saying Sony 'arranged' that, but I am saying Sony makes sure Bluray has very predominant and highly accessible displays. Expect things to get even more aggressive on Sony's part too.

So back to content... Toshiba finally does what they should have been doing *all along* throughout 2007... advertise and get the word out. Thing is now it's like a too little too late after thought. Toshiba does an ad blitz, explains the technology (such as why a 30GB disc is not inferior to a 50GB disc, especially if the 50GB disc is using mpeg2 encoding), player prices break the $100 barrier... Sony will come back with content content content, along with bigger displays of... you guessed it, new release content. They will inundate everyone to convince them that the 'public decided' and once again shout content. 

That's a hard thing to battle. It's like two cell phone providers and one has a super cool phone for free or next to nothing, but very limited service coverage while the other company has more expensive phones, but a much larger area of service coverage. That may be a bad analogy, but it is what they will push... sure HD DVD players are cheaper (and I have no doubt the word cheaper will be used over less expensive) but what about content? 

Again I am not defending Sony, just making a realistic counter point to the discussion and some of what Toshiba is facing.

I agree with Wayde, my dislike of all this is a company that produces content also trying to force a format standard. That alone sounds like a conflict of interest to me, but ignoring that for a minute, it does give Sony an unfair advantage financially. They can take money from a block buster and throw it at advertising or things like say... studio payoffs... Toshiba doesn't have that type of money to throw at things. I've heard some people make hopeful statements along the lines that Microsoft could step in and throw their money around, but don't hold your breath on that. MS really wants downloadable content running from their operating systems to media extenders. There is even rumors (and at this point that's all it is, just a rumor) that MS might come out with an external BD drive for the 360. My point is their loyalty isn't to Toshiba as much as it is to Microsoft themselves. 

So to me Toshiba's 'new HD DVD marketing initiatives' is something they should have been doing all along, not wait until the undertaker is already measuring them for a suit like in one of those old Clint Eastwood westerns. Clint seemed to always come out on top though and deprived the undertaker of business... but do I need to say it? Clint is now Bluray too...


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just some random comments:

Sony >< Blu Ray. 
Sony may be the biggest player in the group, but Sony doesn't "own" Blu Ray. In fact the current president of the Blu Ray group is from Panasonic I believe.

Toshiba is the company that played the spoiler here. My understanding is that once the DVD format got off the ground, a new format was going to be developed that would replace standard DVDs. Many companies, including Toshiba in 2001, were invited to join so that they could contribute various patents to the "cause" and all could reap the rewards from the eventual roll out. Toshiba opted out and wanted to create it's own standard so that they could continue to print money as they have been (my understanding is that Toshiba owns most of the patents related to DVD's)

I don't think Warner timed their annoucement to maximize the damage to HD DVD as a format as I read somewhere -- if they wanted to do that, they would have gone BR exclusive before the Christmas season. I think the reason they switch to BR was:

BR currently sells more DVD's than HD DVD (2007 sales were 6.1M for BR and 3.7M for HD DVD)
The Hi Def disks totalled ~$270M in sales.. tiny compared to the 23.7BILLION for regular definition DVD's.
By having two formats, it was delaying the adoption of a new format, so they choose the one they thought was better entrenched/selling better/etc.

I think we will see the free disks dry up, but I think we'll have plenty of competition in the BR arena -- there are several companies that currently make BR players (the current best are from Panasonic from what I've heard). Prices will fall rapidly just as they did with regular DVD players (who started out at $800 also). I suspect you'll see players with mass market appeal within a year or two.

And I also don't think it's noble of Toshiba to cut prices on their players. They're already selling these units at a loss to gain market share already, to further cut prices only proves how desparate they are.

In the end, I don't really care who would have won, I'm just glad that it looks like it's over and we can move on. I fully expect to see both Paramount and Universal dropping HD DVD in the next 3-6 months.

Anyway, that's my take on it.

JCD


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I just can't get excited about a gamer format for movies that did not really win in a movie buff competitive market. Sewing up source suppliers with big $ just does not do anything for me. Sony is not one of my favorite companies -- rootkits, etc. And Sony *is* BD, IMHO.

I truly believe that solid state flash as in 32GB SD HC cards (possibly loaded in a convenient store kiosk) is the real future for high definition movie distribution anyway, with the result being on multiple terabyte hard disc drives or FIOS internet for playback. Just wait for two or three years. Flimsy spinning optical will be on its way out.

Just my opinion for what it is worth.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

JCD said:


> Just some random comments:
> 
> Sony >< Blu Ray.
> Sony may be the biggest player in the group, but Sony doesn't "own" Blu Ray. In fact the current president of the Blu Ray group is from Panasonic I believe.
> ...


Jacen good take on things, and no Sony doesn't solely 'own' BD, but they are undeniably the biggest player and benefactor when it comes to Bluray. They like Toshiba staked their reputation on it. Panasonic may be a big part of BD, but when people think Bluray they immediately think Sony. Sony is the marketing mogul and image of Bluray. 

I don't see Toshiba as a 'spoiler', in fact they were really the first on the market and still the only one to meet all specs of their format. Only the PS3 is close to being a full profile compliant and future compliant BD player. I'm not saying other BD players are bad, but the PS3 has more horse power than any stand alone BD player out there.

Both sides missed the boat if you ask me. Toshiba played things down and was demure in their tactics, while Sony was the sexy and aggressive diva. Toshiba should have been doing exactly what they say they plan on doing now, but from day one. For that I fault Toshiba.

As far as Warner, Sony was panicked (in my opinion). They really weren't in triage mode until Christmas so any deals wouldn't have been finalized for the shopping season. Sony did the only thing they could, and $500-$600 Million is a lot of money that few companies would pass up. If Sony could have finalized it before Christmas I am sure they would have.

People don't get me wrong, this is how big businesses work. They don't care about what we want, they care about their stocks and profits and that's it. I work for a huge company and the last thing they care about is you... even though all their commercials say you are their number 1 priority... it's not. Warner saw the money, and was romanced away and that's that. They also knew they have one of the biggest movie libraries out there and with them comes a lot of power and clout. 

I've tried to be open minded in what I post, and give a point-counter point type of view, and maybe even some thoughts some may not have considered. I do love both formats, but HD DVD has up until now more titles that I personally like. My library is around 1500 SDVDs and when it comes to High Def... I have 2:1, but it's HD DVD over BD, and everyone I know has more HD DVD. Maybe that's because HD DVD has been out longer, but not in all cases. Some people came into the format way after both were up and running. 

Two formats have hurt things as far as mass adoption, but Toshiba has done more for making prices come down than Sony. I remember the days of Laser Disc, and owned a player (and still have it). I remember $40 or higher title prices, and if you adjust for inflation, they would probably be $60 now. Nobody would pay that for a DVD let alone a High Def DVD... and even $30 is too much. 

Where this really differs from the Beta vs VHS war is we all have access to the internet and instant information and communications. People on forums are only a tip of the consumer market. 

Trying to be neutral and unbiased... if there wasn't a financial deal made with Warner, and Warner remained neutral... do you think people would be saying this is over? I think not. In fact with HD DVD's huge sales 4th quarter 2007, they were on the verge of pulling some Bluray studios over to at least being format neutral. Disney loves the idea of online interactivity and potential sales of advertising that way... HD DVD has that, BD doesn't yet. I have 300 on HD DVD and yes it is better than BD (I rented 300 on BD for a comparison) plus the features are better and there is even a game on the HD DVD disc. 

So what I am saying is from a business perspective Sony had to do this. Panasonic... they aren't as vested in this as Sony is. Now from Toshiba's perspective and situation for HD DVD, they were caught totally off guard and I really think they will not be able to recover from this. 

In the end it won't be the first time the better format lost, but what people really don't like (mainly those online and that really follow all of this) is that this wasn't left for the consumers to decide, it was corporate politics and money that forced one format over the other. 

People will argue sales... Toshiba has their numbers which say it's a draw right now but they win with PCs, Sony and Bluray have different numbers saying they are the clear winners. The real point is that we as consumers did not pick this. Numbers can and are manipulated all the time. It would have taken longer to shake all of this out, but the only true way to determine a winner would have been for all studios to release on both formats, and then the consumer decided based on price which one wins. We were not allowed to do that and that is what disturbs people. 

It boils down to we want the freedom to chose what we want and any time any company tries to tell us what to spend our money on people don't like that. That is the biggest thing Sony faces, public image... but in the long run do you really think they care as long as in the end they come out on top? 

Studio power, financial leverage... it all comes into play. Add in a desire to finally win a format war and things do get dirty and political.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Bottom line...

New films don't have the spectacular and breathtaking cinematography as pre-1970 
studio movies. Classic studio films like "The Wizard of Oz", "Goldfinger" and "North by Northwest"
are what's going to show off the quality of high definition DVDs. Warner (which owns the largest
studio output) has switched to the competing Blu-ray format although they haven't announced or released these titles as of yet in that formst. That leaves only Universal and Paramount as very shaky allies in the HD DVD system. Who knows what will actually be released over the next few months. Hitchcock's "Psycho" is listed in some places which would be a major attribute for HD DVD but I'll believe it when I see it. Certainly the trades have indicated that Parmamont is about to jump ship at least in terms of excusivity.

Right now, Toshiba doesn't have the guaranteed software to make their system viable. I have
their latest player HD XA2 and the quality is spectacular but I wouldn't recommend purchasing it now. All I can hope for is that if Blu-ray is the winner, they release the classics that HD DVD
has promised in previous listings (i.e. "North by Northwest").


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

Richard if it means anything, North by Northwest looks incredible just upconverted... 

I know that's not an answer but it may have to do until things settle down and it gets a release date on whichever format it ends up going Hi Def on.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree it does and I've screened it upscaled too. On the other hand, I know someone who
has an excellent condition 35mm IB print so it can certainly be better. A high definition
version of "North by Northwest" would be spectacular and far superior in terms of visual
quality to any contemporary film. That's the key to suceeding in the format. Not new movies
which are simply not as good visually as classic films made fifty years ago. The reason is
that the formats introduced in the fifties offered superior sharpness and resolution (even
with the slow ASA 50 film stock) due to the lighting design (high key with saturated colors)
and size of the film (horizontal 8 sprocket 35mm for Vistavision and Technirama, 65mm for
Todd-A0 and Panavision 70, Cinerama etc.). 


Today's ASA 200 speed T-grain film is technically better but the cinematography and lighting
design isn't so in many cases, you don't notice the difference. Now if someone were to fully
light their film in Vistavision or 65mm with this stock and then transfer it to high definition,
you'd see the best of both worlds (film and digital) but that's not on the horizon. Ideally,
Vistavision is the best format for 16:9 HD images but no one uses it any more.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have to say, when DVD came out, I early adopted and got really excited about owning movies (and bought way too many).

I decided to wait a while for the HD upgrade, mostly due to the format war and cost. I stopped buying standard-def movies to wait for this all to shake out.

I needed a second player and HD-DVD players were on sale, so I got one cheap -- hedging that even if it lost it was about the same price as a good upconverting player. I have only purchased about four HD-DVD movies (plus 5 from the promotion).

Then I got Netflix. Movie purchases are almost non-existent now. The format wars, tactics, quality of movies, and the fact I can watch about a dozen a month for less than the price of one HD movie (either format) have made me abandon direct ownership, at least for now. The only movies I would even think of buying now are classics or ones that I loved so much that I know I will watch them again (which is probably less than about 20 movies now).

So while I am an HD-DVD owner, I find myself now sitting on the sidelines, not waiting for a victor, but for mutual annihilation at the hands of another format. If that means waiting another 5 or 10 years, so be it. But companies will continue to act like this as long as we support them. I find myself enjoying my SD movies, music, and <gasp> books again. 

I'm hoping Apples new download service takes off -- if for no other reason than to spur competition in that market and make companies rethink how they distribute movies.

Anyway, my 2 cents on the matter. Hollywood studios probably won't be seeing much if any of my money in 2008.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Since I came from film collecting and I'm a filmmaker, I like direct ownership of a copy of a movie
which I can watch over and over when I feel like and/or study it for inspiration. What if a studio
arbitrarily removes a movie from their offered download or list? It can happen and will happen.
Having a hard copy is very important.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well it's not in the Apple model yet, but I would like to see an ownership model of downloaded content. I'm a quasi computer nerd and would love to set up a 2TB array with redundant backup to hold my favorite movies 

I guess my main point was that I don't like investing money in an industry that seems to like putting the screws to us. Be it with hardware squabbles, DRM, or just bad content. The movie and music industries now seem to revel in "telling US how it's gonna be" and that if want entertainment, we have to take it.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

What happened? 

Just a few days ago they were charging on...and now they're closing shop.
I attached the link - probably wrong. Sorry. 

I have both players, but I liked Toshiba better. Now I guess we'll see who all get's into the Blu-Ray market and makes thier versions? 

I was about to order a couple more players for the house - I guess I need to hold off.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/news/newsarticle.asp?newsid=198
_*Toshiba Quits HD DVD Business*_

:sad2:
T.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

truly a sad day for the HD-DVD camp...


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

It was a necessary move that actually was predetermined from before either format launched back in 2006. Let's face it, Sony had Blu-ray as their gaming format, so even if Blu-ray tanked as a movie format, Blu-ray disc would live on as a gaming format. Then, when you factor in that Sony owns a major movie studio, they have built-in support for Blu-ray. Then, somehow Sony rallied almost every major electronics company to stand behind Blu-ray, and also pulled in most of the major movie studios. You had 2 options. Blu-ray would defeat HD DVD and be the sole HD format, or Blu-ray and HD DVD would come to a stalemate and both never acheive mass adoption. Microsoft tired hard, but couldn't force a tie, so its actually a very good thing to get this mess behind the industry and now push to promoting the benefits of high def in a way that's far less confusing than it was with 2 formats.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

The whole thing blows my mind. Two months after it looked like Toshiba might actually win.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

So what becomes of all those computers that hit the market with HD-DVD formats? I haven't seen any laptops with BluRay (I don't get out much), only HD. Will these computers be able to switch out at a later date or are they obsolete before they ever leave the shelves? 

This was another purchase I was about to make...I really need to catch up on the techie market. I feel like the Atari guy in the PS3 world...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

They will still play SD-DVD and you can still use them for HD-DVDs, of which there are quite a few available.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah, I spoke too soon. I saw the Blu-Ray DVD hard drives online. Well, since I'm asking short minded questions...does Blu-Ray play SD-DVD as well?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sprtex said:


> Yeah, I spoke too soon. I saw the Blu-Ray DVD hard drives online. Well, since I'm asking short minded questions...does Blu-Ray play SD-DVD as well?


Yep.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly anyone who has a PC with a HD DVD or a stand alone HD DVD player (including myself) will eventually just have a fancy upconverter for SD DVD's. There are still lots of HD DVDs available and I doubt that they will disappear any time soon. I know that there are lots of people who have an extensive HD DVD librarys so even though the format is done they will still be around for a long time (look at laser disk, its been a dead format for many years but lots of people still use them).


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Sadly anyone who has a PC with a HD DVD or a stand alone HD DVD player (including myself) will eventually just have a fancy upconverter for SD DVD's.


But you can also author your own HD DVD's as red laser 3xDVD (i.e. HD5 or HD9) with standard DVD-R or DL DVD-R. The source can be HDTV content captured with a ATSC/QAM tuner card hosted in a PC. Or HD camcorder. 

I'm also thinking about making 5.1 lossless linear PCM recordings on DVD-R which an HD DVD player can playback as a 3xDVD.

Now if Toshiba would just come out with a firmware update to their released HD DVD players that would enable the player's USB ports to playback content from a USB drive. That would help their new focus on flash memory.


----------

